# Notebook, fehlermeldung beim Booten.



## Crazy_down (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi all,
ich habe meine PLatte bei meinem Notebook fomatiert und die partitionen mit Fdisk gelöscht und eine daraus gemacht.
nun kommt, beim Booten Die Fehlermeldung,
"Save to Disk Partition not...,
Save to Disk feature is disabled, run PHDISK..:" usw.
dannach fährt das system hoch, wie bekomme ich hin, das es wieder normal bootet ?

greetz und danke schonmal im vorraus !


----------



## Kyoko (17. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

1. Überprüf ob in Partitionstabelle nur 1 Partition Aktiviert ist (mehr dürfen nicht sein!)
2. War auf er Partiton ein Teil des Systems?
3. Welches Dateisystem hat sie den jetzt?


----------



## Crazy_down (17. Oktober 2004)

HI,
Ja in der Partitionstabelle ist nur eine Partition aktiviert, ich habe ja alle zusammen geschlossen zu einer.
2. Ich habe vorher alles formatiert, also also auf welcher partition das system lag weiß ich nicht mehr. ich konnt ees ja neu inst. nur eben die fehlermeldung kommt vom bios her. und bei manchen Proggis kommt es dadurch zu probs.
3. also ich habe format ... gemacht mit ner win98 bootdisk. soweit ich weiß hat sie danach FAT 16.

Ich will sie grade mit sonem programm Low Level Formatieren um sie in den ausgangszustand zu bekommen.


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

Nur so ne Frage... Notebook von Acer?


----------



## Crazy_down (17. Oktober 2004)

ne ^^
Terra, schon sehr alt.


----------



## Gebot (17. Oktober 2004)

Ich kenns nur von Acer das da alles rumspinnt sobald man nen bissl was verändert ^^ komm mal auf die idee nem arcer rechner mehr ram zu spendieren dann installieren die mitgelieferten cd's nimmer usw. ^^ und wehe du fasst die HDD an dann gehts aba rund ^^


Aba in dem fall weis ich dann keine lösung


----------



## Crazy_down (18. Oktober 2004)

ROFL, genauso gehts mir auch gerade  Ich abe gerade gelesen das man das mit PHDISK macht, sone Save-to-Disk File, damit irgendwie die Sektoren 1-20 der ersten HDD-Partition öffentlich sind usw. habs zwar net kappiert aber ich suche auf jedenfall weiter.  oder habt ihr noch ne idee ?


----------



## Crazy_down (18. Oktober 2004)

OK, also ich habe raus gefunden was es ist. Ich werde es auch heute nachmittag gleich mal ausprobieren.

Wenn es jemand interessiert,

http://support.fujitsu-siemens.de/KnowHow/Install.Anl/DE/Allg/Phdisk/Install_SaveToDisk.htm

Da steht das alles schön beschrieben.


----------



## alois (18. Oktober 2004)

Save To Disk speichert deinen aktuellen Arbeitsspeicher-Inhalt auf einer separaten Partition, wenn die nicht vorhanden ist gibts ne Meldung.


----------



## Crazy_down (24. Oktober 2004)

Egal ob ich Suspend Modus oder Save-to-disk MOdus auswähle, die meldung kommt immer. Wie kann ich das endlich abschalten


----------



## alois (25. Oktober 2004)

Diese Partition anlegen, ansonsten wird er immer meckern.


----------

